# a good toothbrush for toy poodles?



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

do people like any particular toothbrush suitable for toys? we've been using dental pads, but want to make a transition to brushing with toothpaste and all.

I've been looking online but the toothbrushes look dauntingly big for some reason.

thanks.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you checked out toothbrush for kittens?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I have three toys (5 lbs, 7lbs and 9lbs), I buy them children's toothbrushes (with snoopy on them) and they work great. I also buy Vanilla mint toothpaste (petcare rx) which they don't seem to mind as much as the beef/poultry flavors.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I use a finger toothbrush - it kind of reminds me of a thimble. I also have a pick I am getting Swizzle use to for when he gets tarter.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

I also use little kids' toothbrush...it fits in her mouth perfectly.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I use cat toothbrushes! They're the perfect size. You can find them at most pet stores or your vet might give you some (my vet gives me two every time we go in for our biannual visit).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use e-cloth finger stalls - you can buy them ready made, or one antibacterial e-cloth and a yard of tape makes a lifetime supply!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

fjm said:


> I use e-cloth finger stalls - you can buy them ready made, or one antibacterial e-cloth and a yard of tape makes a lifetime supply!


do you have an image/link? I can't visualize those.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

I use these thin gloves that have scrubbing pads on the thumb and pointer finger. I like them better than the finger rubber thimble thing. I can feel my fingers in his mouth and I also massage his gums a bit this way.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

My sister uses these on her really small miniature poodles (and I even use them on my bigger minis too): 

Amazon.com: CET Toothbrush: Kitchen & Dining

And this rinse too:






I've found the combination of brushing and using the rinse to work well (my older mini will be 10 this September and has yet to require a dental cleaning).


----------

